# New Holland?



## Woodman1

Just a note to let ya'll know we are going to try and do New Holland ,Pa August 24/25 th this summer. Hear that Bruce? Bubba and I pm'd about it yesterday and we're in. It is first come / first serve and they are only taking a limited # so we are signing up! Hope to see some of you there. Nick? Bobber? Pigs by the Moon?


----------



## Rich Decker

That's great to hear. N'Holland is my favorite contest. We've sent in our application and have reservations at the Country Squire. I'm really looking forward to May, my first contest.


----------



## Bruce B

I hears ya buddy....sounds like a plan. [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe

From where it stands now I'll be cooking with Bill The Grill Guy in New Holland!  Looking forward to meeting Dave and Rich, I've already met the other guys!!


----------



## Woodman1

Sounds like a rock and roll PARTY!!!!!! I'm getting a new set of amishware clothing and starting my beard now!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

"You're going to party like its 1699!" 

Weird Al Yancovick, Amish Paradise 

As I walk through the valley where I harvest my grain
I take a look at my wife and realize shes very plain
But thats just perfect for an amish like me
You know I shun fancy things like electricity
At 4:30 in the morning Im milkin cows
Jebediah feeds the chickens and jacob plows... fool
And Ive been milkin and plowin so long that
Even ezekiel thinks that my mind is gone
Im a man of the land, Im into discipline
Got a Bible in my hand and a beard on my chin
But if I finish all of my chores and you finish thine
Then tonight were gonna party like its 1699

We been spending most our lives
Living in an amish paradise
Ive churned butter once or twice
Living in an amish paradise
Its hard work and sacrifice
Living in an amish paradise
We sell quilts at a discount price
Living in an amish paradise

A local boy kicked me in the butt last week
I just smiled at him and I turned the other cheek
I really dont care, in fact I wish him well
cause Ill be laughing my head off when hes burning in hell
But I aint never punched a tourist even if he deserved it
An amish with a tude? 
You know thats unheard of
I never wear buttons but I got a cool hat
And my homies agree
I really look good in black... fool
If you come to visit, youll be bored to tears
We havent even paid the phone bill in 300 years
But we aint really quaint, so please dont point and stare
Were just technologically impaired

Theres no phone, no lights, no motorcar
Not a single luxury
Like robinson caruso
Its as primitive as can be

We been spending most our lives
Living in an amish paradise
Were just plain and simple guys
Living in an amish paradise
Theres no time for sin and vice
Living in an amish paradise
We dont fight, we all play nice
Living in an amish paradise

Hitchin up the buggy, churnin lots of butter
Raised a barn on monday, soon Ill raise anutter
Think youre really righteous? 
Think youre pure in heart? 
Well, I know Im a million time as humble as thou art
Im the pious guy the little amlettes wanna be like
On my knees day and night scorin points for the afterlife
So dont be vain and dont be whiny
Or else, my brother, I might have to get medieval on your heinie

We been spending most our lives
Living in an amish paradise
Were all crazy mennonites
Living in an amish paradise
Theres no cops or traffic lights
Living in an amish paradise
But youd probably think it bites
Living in an amish paradise

Ahh-ahh-ahh-ahh-ahh-ahh
Ahh-ahh-ahh-ahh-ahh-ahh-yecch!


----------



## Bruce B

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> From where it stands now I'll be cooking with Bill The Grill Guy in New Holland!  Looking forward to meeting Dave and Rich, I've already met the other guys!!



Larry, Rich is a nice guy; Dave.....not so much.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Hey Larry, I'll be wearing my T.O. Jersey. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, I'll be wearing my T.O. Jersey. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]



So I guess that means you'll have "Butterfingers" as well??


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Bubbafingers is more like it!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Bubbafingers is more like it!




 :damnfunny


----------



## Rich Decker

brian j said:
			
		

> rich - how are you going to be able to wait until may?  my first contest this year is at the end of april and i'm already anxious.



I have a busy cooking schedule in April between catering and some charity work. 

 I have second thoughts about Salisbury but it's just to far. (570 miles each way) My team is changing this year. My niece and her fiancée are spinning off and starting their own team. We'll cook together on a few contests (Harpoon and N'Holland) and they're taking my spot on others like Wildwood. I'm really looking forward to this season.


----------



## Bobberqer

Rich, are you doing Yardely? ( Old Bristol on the Farm )


----------



## Rich Decker

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Rich, are you doing Yardely? ( Old Bristol on the Farm )



Yes Bob, I'm cooking at my brothers club on Thursday. I'm dissapointed to hear that it's a three day contest but I'll show up early Friday then I'll probably leave till Saturday and spend Friday Golfing.


----------



## cflatt

go figure...I move away and more people go to new holland....was it something I said ?????


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Woodman said:
			
		

> Just a note to let ya'll know we are going to try and do New Holland ,Pa August 24/25 th this summer. Hear that Bruce? Bubba and I pm'd about it yesterday and we're in. It is first come / first serve and they are only taking a limited # so we are signing up! Hope to see some of you there. Nick? Bobber? Pigs by the Moon?



What's your number on the waiting list?


----------



## Uncle Bubba

No idea...I'll be suprised if we get in.  If not, I may judge.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Just got the email...we are #15.


----------



## Bruce B

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Just got the email...we are #15.



We are #15 on the waiting list???


----------



## Kloset BBQR

We are #8 and I'd be surprised if we get in too.


----------



## Bobberqer

From Tom Christine.. one of the contest organizers in regard to the wating list

Hey Bob

         We are only able to hold 72 teams... that’s what we had last year . We are letting the teams from last year come in first ....they have until April 1.... then it will be the waiting list .....and I think we already have 10 or so on the list ..........If you don’t have a form in you better hurry ....talk to you soon

                                           Tom


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Sounds like there are at least 15 on that waiting list so far, and growing!


----------



## Bobberqer

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Sounds like there are at least 15 on that waiting list so far, and growing!



Everyone who went last year loved it.. well run comp, by a few hardworking, competition  team friendly, guys....

might want to consider Dover Del., late in the year... they are expecting 100 teams..  most of the 60 teams that showed up last year say they are returning...


----------



## chris1237

If i am not to late i plan to do it. If I am not to do it I hope to find a team to help.

Chris


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

chris1237 said:
			
		

> If i am not to late i plan to do it. If I am not to do it I hope to find a team to help.
> 
> Chris



I'll take ya.  Gary wont be comming up to New Holland with me.


----------



## Bobberqer

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i am not to late i plan to do it. If I am not to do it I hope to find a team to help.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take ya.  Gary wont be comming up to New Holland with me.
Click to expand...


Bill, are definately in, competed last year ??? Hope to see you there
I agree with Brian... or better said, I'd be surprised that all 72 teams from lastyear  come back..law of averages..


----------



## Woodman1

If I were running this thing, I'd be looking for a different site and more judges. Turning folks away at less than 100 teams? NOT GOOD. If I get turned away this year, I won't even bother next year. The idea is to try and GROW these things, not make them "private clubs."


----------



## Uncle Bubba

What do you expect from a commonwealth??


----------



## Rich Decker

I just got my email conformation, I'll be in the same space as the last 4 years.


----------



## Bobberqer

Guy on another forum just got notification that he is 13th on the waiting list..2 Fat Pollacks are confirmed for Hew Holland


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

brian j said:
			
		

> sorry, none of you can have my spot.  i gave melvin my check when i was up there for the judges class last friday so the shenandoah q crew will be there for sure.



Thats great Brian.  I may need somewhere to drink beer.  Any openings?


----------



## chris1237

I got my confirm email a few days ago so I should see you guys there 8) 

Chris


----------



## Uncle Bubba

chris1237 said:
			
		

> I got my confirm email a few days ago so I should see you guys there 8)
> 
> Chris



Were you there last year?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3mktbmfc]Thats great Brian.  I may need somewhere to drink beer.  Any openings?


sure, not a problem.  just bring enough beer to share.   [/quote:3mktbmfc]

The one thing I dont run out of is BEER.


----------



## wittdog

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":26oprwig][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":26oprwig]Thats great Brian.  I may need somewhere to drink beer.  Any openings?


sure, not a problem.  just bring enough beer to share.   [/quote:26oprwig]

The one thing I dont run out of is BEER.   [/quote:26oprwig]
Wait till you meet JP at the git together...


----------



## chris1237

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my confirm email a few days ago so I should see you guys there 8)
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you there last year?
Click to expand...


I was there last year. Hopefully you guys will be able to get in this year.

Chris


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i am not to late i plan to do it. If I am not to do it I hope to find a team to help.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take ya.  Gary wont be comming up to New Holland with me.
Click to expand...


Gee thanks Bill, thought you had already asked me!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1us2jqi4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i am not to late i plan to do it. If I am not to do it I hope to find a team to help.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take ya.  Gary wont be comming up to New Holland with me.
Click to expand...


Gee thanks Bill, thought you had already asked me!  [/quote:1us2jqi4]

He just found out you were in a wheelchair.     Bill has hated people that roll for years.  :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my confirm email a few days ago so I should see you guys there 8)
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you there last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there last year. Hopefully you guys will be able to get in this year.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


They need to expand this contest so it can become sort of an eastern American Royal type of contest.  If we don't get in here I'll be dragging the new Klose to Madison...which is closer anyways.


----------



## Woodman1

Lookin like I may be out on that too. I think I might have a sweet little job for 100 in Stow 08/18. I'm trying to nail down my possible commitment for July so I can see if Grand Rapids is a possibility.


----------



## Bruce B

Not available for Grand Rapids will be in the Volunteer State that week from the 10th-16th.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3kwbv9y9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i am not to late i plan to do it. If I am not to do it I hope to find a team to help.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take ya.  Gary wont be comming up to New Holland with me.
Click to expand...


Gee thanks Bill, thought you had already asked me!  [/quote:3kwbv9y9]

I wont be competing in this one Larry.  Couldnt tie up the funds that early.  Sorry bud, we can still make the pilgramage though.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3a2sjby4][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3a2sjby4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i am not to late i plan to do it. If I am not to do it I hope to find a team to help.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take ya.  Gary wont be comming up to New Holland with me.
Click to expand...


Gee thanks Bill, thought you had already asked me!  [/quote:3a2sjby4]

I wont be competing in this one Larry.  Couldnt tie up the funds that early.  Sorry bud, we can still make the pilgramage though.[/quote:3a2sjby4]

Thanks for telling me........ I cancelled a trip to Orlando cause I had committed to helping you!


----------



## Woodman1

Do I sense that Larry now hates BTGG's GUTS??????? :twisted:  :twisted: OK guys, let's take it to the Blue Room......


----------



## LarryWolfe

Woodman said:
			
		

> Do I sense that Larry now hates BTGG's GUTS??????? :twisted:  :twisted: OK guys, let's take it to the Blue Room......



I don't hate Bill, just wish he would have told me he didn't need me so I didn't pass up the opportunity to go to Orlando FREE.  I made a commitment to a friend that needed my help, he changed his plans and didn't tell me.  No biggie, shit happens..........


----------



## Woodman1

I'm just trying to start trouble......


----------



## Bruce B

You could have always brought him one of those Mickey hats back with the ears, you know the ones, Bill would have understood.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bruce B said:
			
		

> You could have always brought him one of those Mickey hats back with the ears, you know the ones, Bill would have understood.



Nope, if I tell someone I'm doing something, I'm gonna do it! Once I commit, I'm in for the haul!


----------



## Rich Decker

I think all you Virginia boys are just plain scared. You guys don't want to come great white north and get your butts kicked. "Y'all" don't have any balls, except Brian he has balls and a Clonesicle for me.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I think all you Virginia boys are just plain scared. You guys don't want to come great white north and get your butts kicked. "Y'all" don't have any balls, except Brian he has balls and a Clonesicle for me.



I had planned on doing New Holland.  Just couldnt tie up the funds for that long.  I still plan on making the trip up there and speding some quality time drinking beer with friends.  (Larry, you comming with me?)  Looking forward in meeting you Rich.


----------



## Finney

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I think all you Virginia boys are just plain scared. You guys don't want to come great white north and get your butts kicked. "Y'all" don't have any balls, except Brian he has balls and a Clonesicle for me.



I heard Brian rubbed his balls on your clonesicle.


----------



## Bruce B

Finney said:
			
		

> Rich Decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all you Virginia boys are just plain scared. You guys don't want to come great white north and get your butts kicked. "Y'all" don't have any balls, except Brian he has balls and a Clonesicle for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Brian rubbed his balls on your clonesicle.
Click to expand...

 [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_178.gif]


----------



## Rich Decker

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I had planned on doing New Holland.  Just couldnt tie up the funds for that long.  I still plan on making the trip up there and speding some quality time drinking beer with friends.  (Larry, you comming with me?)  Looking forward in meeting you Rich.



Bill, I was hoping to get a better response then that, I didn't want to disrespect you boyz to much but I guess I didn't make my point. It'll be my pleasure to host you in a few Magic Hat Fat Angle Ales ( official beer of the Lost Nation Smoke Company). The big white cooler is by the back of the pit, help yourself.



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> I heard Brian rubbed his balls on your clonesicle.



Doh, we don't drink  outside and I hope the melting ice washes off the clap!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":16wf3f82]I think all you Virginia boys are just plain scared. You guys don't want to come great white north and get your butts kicked. "Y'all" don't have any balls, except Brian he has balls and a Clonesicle for me.



I had planned on doing New Holland.  Just couldnt tie up the funds for that long.  I still plan on making the trip up there and speding some quality time drinking beer with friends.  (Larry, you comming with me?)  Looking forward in meeting you Rich.[/quote:16wf3f82]

I'm not driving that far just to drink beer, I can sit in my house and drink!  I wanted to cook with you!


----------



## Woodman1

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":3st5thjh]I think all you Virginia boys are just plain scared. You guys don't want to come great white north and get your butts kicked. "Y'all" don't have any balls, except Brian he has balls and a Clonesicle for me.



I had planned on doing New Holland.  Just couldnt tie up the funds for that long.  I still plan on making the trip up there and speding some quality time drinking beer with friends.  (Larry, you comming with me?)  Looking forward in meeting you Rich.[/quote:3st5thjh]

The question is, were you there last year? If so, we just moved up one notch!!! :twisted:


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":1cth52fq]Doh, we don't drink  outside and I hope the melting ice washes off the clap!!!


rich - its not the clap you have to worry about, the penicillin cleared that up right nicely, it'll be the funky, dank, musty smell my groin is famous for that will follow you and the clonesicle around new holland.    8)  [/quote:1cth52fq]


 [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## Finney

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":26jk7yey]Doh, we don't drink  outside and I hope the melting ice washes off the clap!!!


rich - its not the clap you have to worry about, the penicillin cleared that up right nicely, it'll be the funky, dank, musty smell my groin is famous for that will follow you and the clonesicle around new holland.    8)  [/quote:26jk7yey]

Greg might come there after all. :roll:  The front porch is looking kind of lonely now.


----------



## Bruce B

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3u3m5koc][quote="Rich Decker":3u3m5koc]I think all you Virginia boys are just plain scared. You guys don't want to come great white north and get your butts kicked. "Y'all" don't have any balls, except Brian he has balls and a Clonesicle for me.



I had planned on doing New Holland.  Just couldnt tie up the funds for that long.  I still plan on making the trip up there and speding some quality time drinking beer with friends.  (Larry, you comming with me?)  Looking forward in meeting you Rich.[/quote:3u3m5koc]

I'm not driving that far just to drink beer, I can sit in my house and drink!  I wanted to cook with you![/quote:3u3m5koc]

You set a mileage cap on how far you'll drive to drink beer...what kind of a man are you?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1clvf9px][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1clvf9px][quote="Rich Decker":1clvf9px]I think all you Virginia boys are just plain scared. You guys don't want to come great white north and get your butts kicked. "Y'all" don't have any balls, except Brian he has balls and a Clonesicle for me.



I had planned on doing New Holland.  Just couldnt tie up the funds for that long.  I still plan on making the trip up there and speding some quality time drinking beer with friends.  (Larry, you comming with me?)  Looking forward in meeting you Rich.[/quote:1clvf9px]

I'm not driving that far just to drink beer, I can sit in my house and drink!  I wanted to cook with you![/quote:1clvf9px]

You set a mileage cap on how far you'll drive to drink beer...what kind of a man are you?[/quote:1clvf9px]

Well I do have my limits.................if Pa had a beer worth drinking I would make the trip.  I would rather give up drinking than drink Yuengling!!!


----------



## Finney

Rolling Rock!!!!   :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Rolling Rock!!!!   :roll:



Rolling Rock is just a tad better..........still not worth the trip!


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> larry - you should look at it like this...  if the amount of time you can spend drinking exceeds the total amount of time spent driving its worth the drive.
> 
> p.s. yuengling rocks!   :P



Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without!


----------



## Unity

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1qhjkxxc]larry - you should look at it like this...  if the amount of time you can spend drinking exceeds the total amount of time spent driving its worth the drive.
> 
> p.s. yuengling rocks!   :P



Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without![/quote:1qhjkxxc]
Maybe you're drinking it too late in the day, Larry.   







--John  8)


----------



## john pen

Im with Larry...Rolling Rock yes, Yingelllingggg no !


----------



## LarryWolfe

Unity said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="brian j":277htnv2]larry - you should look at it like this...  if the amount of time you can spend drinking exceeds the total amount of time spent driving its worth the drive.
> 
> p.s. yuengling rocks!   :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen.
> 
> P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without!
Click to expand...

Maybe you're drinking it too late in the day, Larry.   






--John  8)[/quote:277htnv2]

Nope, you can ask Finney!  Jim (Captain Morgan) and I have beer before coffee at SOTB!!  Ahhhh, I'm reminiscing!


----------



## wittdog

john pen said:
			
		

> Im with Larry...Rolling Rock yes, Yingelllingggg no !


I have finally found your weekness.....Rolling Rock only tastes good cold...a little warm and it's crap...Yuenling Rules.


----------



## Cliff H.

Someone on one of the forums has the tag line:

You can't drink all day unless you start early in the morning.

My dad once told me that he couldn't stay awake long enough to drink like he used to.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2n83rdv6]larry - you should look at it like this...  if the amount of time you can spend drinking exceeds the total amount of time spent driving its worth the drive.
> 
> p.s. yuengling rocks!   :P



Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without![/quote:2n83rdv6]

Well, I guess thats the difference in being too dependent on something and not.  I am going for the good company and the fellowship that sorounds a cold beer and Q.  

Yes, you can stay at home and drink beer.  But you can do that any time.  How often do you get to go and have a great time meeting new friends and visiting old friends, plus try someone elses BBQ?  

To all who will be in New Holland, I will bring my own beer but would be honored to drink any adult beverage that you my offer up.  I am not picky.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":32j5127p][quote="brian j":32j5127p]larry - you should look at it like this...  if the amount of time you can spend drinking exceeds the total amount of time spent driving its worth the drive.
> 
> p.s. yuengling rocks!   :P



Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without![/quote:32j5127p]

Well, I guess thats the difference in being too dependent on something and not.  I am going for the good company and the fellowship that sorounds a cold beer and Q.  

Yes, you can stay at home and drink beer.  But you can do that any time.  How often do you get to go and have a great time meeting new friends and visiting old friends, plus try someone elses BBQ?  

To all who will be in New Holland, I will bring my own beer but would be honored to drink any adult beverage that you my offer up.  I am not picky.[/quote:32j5127p]

Bill, Bill, Bill, you need to lighten up buddy and loosen your Boa, I think it's cutting off your oxygen intake because you sound like a woman.  I was kidding about the drive interferring with my drinking, so NO I'm not that "dependant" as you say I am.  

You're making me out to be some conceited ass, which I am not.  By saying you'll take whatever adult beverage that is offered to you, you're not picky.  I'm not picky either and would not turn down a Yuengling if I were offered one, but it's not my beer of choice.  So bash me for that if you feel the need!   :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3uu89tlb][quote="Larry Wolfe":3uu89tlb][quote="brian j":3uu89tlb]larry - you should look at it like this...  if the amount of time you can spend drinking exceeds the total amount of time spent driving its worth the drive.
> 
> p.s. yuengling rocks!   :P



Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without![/quote:3uu89tlb]

Well, I guess thats the difference in being too dependent on something and not.  I am going for the good company and the fellowship that sorounds a cold beer and Q.  

Yes, you can stay at home and drink beer.  But you can do that any time.  How often do you get to go and have a great time meeting new friends and visiting old friends, plus try someone elses BBQ?  

To all who will be in New Holland, I will bring my own beer but would be honored to drink any adult beverage that you my offer up.  I am not picky.[/quote:3uu89tlb]

Bill, Bill, Bill, you need to lighten up buddy and loosen your Boa, I think it's cutting off your oxygen intake because you sound like a woman.  I was kidding about the drive interferring with my drinking, so NO I'm not that "dependant" as you say I am.  

You're making me out to be some conceited ass, which I am not.  By saying you'll take whatever adult beverage that is offered to you, you're not picky.  I'm not picky either and would not turn down a Yuengling if I were offered one, but it's not my beer of choice.  So bash me for that if you feel the need!   :roll:[/quote:3uu89tlb]

Larry, you need to lighten up.  All I was saying was a few hour drive is worth it to meet fellow Q'ers.  I never said anything about you being conceited.  Your the one who said Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without!

I am just saying that I think that any drive is worth a visit.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":sewmz4fs][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":sewmz4fs][quote="Larry Wolfe":sewmz4fs][quote="brian j":sewmz4fs]larry - you should look at it like this...  if the amount of time you can spend drinking exceeds the total amount of time spent driving its worth the drive.
> 
> p.s. yuengling rocks!   :P



Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without![/quote:sewmz4fs]

Well, I guess thats the difference in being too dependent on something and not.  I am going for the good company and the fellowship that sorounds a cold beer and Q.  

Yes, you can stay at home and drink beer.  But you can do that any time.  How often do you get to go and have a great time meeting new friends and visiting old friends, plus try someone elses BBQ?  

To all who will be in New Holland, I will bring my own beer but would be honored to drink any adult beverage that you my offer up.  I am not picky.[/quote:sewmz4fs]

Bill, Bill, Bill, you need to lighten up buddy and loosen your Boa, I think it's cutting off your oxygen intake because you sound like a woman.  I was kidding about the drive interferring with my drinking, so NO I'm not that "dependant" as you say I am.  

You're making me out to be some conceited ass, which I am not.  By saying you'll take whatever adult beverage that is offered to you, you're not picky.  I'm not picky either and would not turn down a Yuengling if I were offered one, but it's not my beer of choice.  So bash me for that if you feel the need!   :roll:[/quote:sewmz4fs]

Larry, you need to lighten up.  All I was saying was a few hour drive is worth it to meet fellow Q'ers.  I never said anything about you being conceited.  Your the one who said Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without!

I am just saying that I think that any drive is worth a visit.[/quote:sewmz4fs]

I was willing and really wanted to make the drive, to COOK with you!  But your cancelling without telling me changes my mind.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":thwq776i][quote="Larry Wolfe":thwq776i][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":thwq776i][quote="Larry Wolfe":thwq776i][quote="brian j":thwq776i]larry - you should look at it like this...  if the amount of time you can spend drinking exceeds the total amount of time spent driving its worth the drive.
> 
> p.s. yuengling rocks!   :P



Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without![/quote:thwq776i]

Well, I guess thats the difference in being too dependent on something and not.  I am going for the good company and the fellowship that sorounds a cold beer and Q.  

Yes, you can stay at home and drink beer.  But you can do that any time.  How often do you get to go and have a great time meeting new friends and visiting old friends, plus try someone elses BBQ?  

To all who will be in New Holland, I will bring my own beer but would be honored to drink any adult beverage that you my offer up.  I am not picky.[/quote:thwq776i]

Bill, Bill, Bill, you need to lighten up buddy and loosen your Boa, I think it's cutting off your oxygen intake because you sound like a woman.  I was kidding about the drive interferring with my drinking, so NO I'm not that "dependant" as you say I am.  

You're making me out to be some conceited ass, which I am not.  By saying you'll take whatever adult beverage that is offered to you, you're not picky.  I'm not picky either and would not turn down a Yuengling if I were offered one, but it's not my beer of choice.  So bash me for that if you feel the need!   :roll:[/quote:thwq776i]

Larry, you need to lighten up.  All I was saying was a few hour drive is worth it to meet fellow Q'ers.  I never said anything about you being conceited.  Your the one who said Well lets see, if I spend 4 hours driving to Pa. that's 4 hours lost drinking and that's not gonna happen. 

P.S., if Yuengling was the only beer on the planet I'd do without!

I am just saying that I think that any drive is worth a visit.[/quote:thwq776i]

I was willing and really wanted to make the drive, to COOK with you!  But your cancelling without telling me changes my mind.  [/quote:thwq776i]


----------



## Rich Decker

brian j said:
			
		

> rich - its not the clap you have to worry about, the penicillin cleared that up right nicely, it'll be the funky, dank, musty smell my groin is famous for that will follow you and the clonesicle around new holland.    8)



Looks like I may have those cute Amish chick's following me and the Clonesicle  around all weekend.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":3oqmac31]Looks like I may have those cute Amish chick's following me and the Clonesicle  around all weekend.


save one for me.

bill and larry - get a room so you guys can kiss and make up.[/quote:3oqmac31]

Neah, its more fun picking on his ugly A$$.  Besides, I cant help it if he is a whimp who can't handle a little road trip.


----------



## Rich Decker

For those of you scoring at home

Bill=balls
Brian=balls
Larry=pu$$y


----------



## Woodman1

Well Rich, I think you are being too lenient on Larry.........


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Just got the email telling us that we are in!  We're very much looking forward to this contest!  Looking forward to meeting some of the forum members there!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

We got in too.  Someone please bring a barnyard animal for Woodman. Looking forward to meeting you guys and seeing old friends and making new ones, except for Larry(Cowboys - Redskins thing  ).  

Maybe we can drag Puff down or even get Rempe off the porch.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> We got in too.  Someone please bring a barnyard animal for Woodman. Looking forward to meeting you guys and seeing old friends and making new ones, except for Larry(Cowboys - Redskins thing  ).
> 
> Maybe we can drag Puff down or even get Rempe off the porch.



Doesn't matter about Larry anyway.  He is a whimp who can't leave his home to meet new people anyhow. :roll:


----------



## Woodman1

Yee Haw!!!!!! Lookin forward to sharin a cigar with Rich and eating his food! More coconut shrimp pleeze!!!!!!!!!!! This will be FUN!!!!!! You coming Brucey?


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I think Bruce is in...at least I hope so.  As for Rempe and/or Puff...I can fit all you guys in my truck.  There is an incredible amount of room in that back seat...which is why I bought the crew cab.  What a load and trip that would be.  Me, Wood, Bruce, Puff, Greg.  

Dave, I think we head partway back on Saturday and find a hotel.  Too long a drive to try and make if home Saturday night safely.


----------



## Woodman1

Puff and Greg????????   Oh.......yeahhhh...........THAT"S A GOOD ONE!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce B

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I think Bruce is in...at least I hope so.  As for Rempe and/or Puff...I can fit all you guys in my truck.  There is an incredible amount of room in that back seat...which is why I bought the crew cab.  What a load and trip that would be.  Me, Wood, Bruce, Puff, Greg.
> 
> Dave, I think we head partway back on Saturday and find a hotel.  Too long a drive to try and make if home Saturday night safely.



I'm in.....as long as I can sit in the front seat


----------



## Rich Decker

Woodman said:
			
		

> Yee Haw!!!!!! Lookin forward to sharin a cigar with Rich and eating his food! More coconut shrimp pleeze!!!!!!!!!!! This will be FUN!!!!!! You coming Brucey?



That's great and will be a fun time. We don't do the shrimp down their but get cheese steaks and hoagies from the local shops of my youth. We usually have plenty to share.


----------

